# Project Update wiper question



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys,
Finishing up on my car. It will be EP'd black this week and painted hopefully by next weekend! 
Upon the approaching completion I realized that there were no wiper squirters!! When reading in my restoration guide, it says that the wiper jar was located left of the radiator core on AC California cars. Since I don't have one to check, I noticed that my inner fender well on the driver's side had bolt holes that would likely hold the jar. My question is, would these fender wells likely have been replaced and should I mount on the other side, or just keep them where they are? 
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda: all of the washer bottles I have seen were on the driver's side fender well. Also, all of the GTO's I've ever had, even back in the '70's, NEVER had a bottle that wasn't cracked and broken. My two current GTO's are no exception. In almost 30 years of GTO's , I have NEVER had one with working washers!!! (That's pretty lame....I'm gonna have to FIX 'em know). I would just order the repro plastic bottle and attach it back on the fender well where it probably was originally. All the A/C stuff is on the OTHER side of the engine, so this makes sense to me.....Can't wait to see pics!!!!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Linda, I think the mounting location on Cali cars has something to do with the smog pump being in the way......if you don't have a smog pump, mount the jar on the drivers wheel well. Eric


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Eric,
That's what I was thinking too...but there is none. The sticker's still there though! There are existing holes on the fender, so I'll just put it there. How have you been?
Linda


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Linda: all of the washer bottles I have seen were on the driver's side fender well. Also, all of the GTO's I've ever had, even back in the '70's, NEVER had a bottle that wasn't cracked and broken. My two current GTO's are no exception. In almost 30 years of GTO's , I have NEVER had one with working washers!!! (That's pretty lame....I'm gonna have to FIX 'em know). I would just order the repro plastic bottle and attach it back on the fender well where it probably was originally. All the A/C stuff is on the OTHER side of the engine, so this makes sense to me.....Can't wait to see pics!!!!
> Jeff


:agree with geeteeohguy's washer comments.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Linda, I've been OK....How are you doing? E


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Guys. Here's a pic of my car last night. Been working hard on it and looking for those little parts I need when putting the interior back. My dash bezel is kind of trashed and although I sanded it and the hole will be fixed, I might be looking for another one. 
The car was EP'd and I'm attaching a pic of it. The fenders are still off doing the final sanding on and the hood will be put on as soon as the radiator core is painted. It's going to be a mean looking machine soon! 
E...I'm fine. Still thinking of Vegas if any one's going. Can't decide on the GTO Rally or the Barrett Jackson event.
Linda
PS. I just tried to upload a pic but it wouldn't work. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

*test*

:cheers


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

It keeps telling me my upload failed. Darn...and it looks so cool...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Aaarrrrrgghhhh!!!!!!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Guys. Here's a pic of my car last night. Been working hard on it and looking for those little parts I need when putting the interior back. My dash bezel is kind of trashed and although I sanded it and the hole will be fixed, I might be looking for another one.
> The car was EP'd and I'm attaching a pic of it. The fenders are still off doing the final sanding on and the hood will be put on as soon as the radiator core is painted. It's going to be a mean looking machine soon!
> E...I'm fine. Still thinking of Vegas if any one's going. Can't decide on the GTO Rally or the Barrett Jackson event.
> Linda
> PS. I just tried to upload a pic but it wouldn't work. Is anyone else having this problem?


Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

OK. Trying from a different computer....this was a week ago. Fenders and hood are primed but still off until the fender wells are painted along with the radiator support. I should've just went all the way and took the body off...oh well. 

I also put some pics of the new package tray before primer. I'll send more tomorrow.
Hopefully this'll work.
Linda


----------

